# Sunapee 1/4/08



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2009)

*Date(s) Skied: * 1-4-2008

*Resort or Ski Area: * Sunapee

*Conditions: * Epic Bumps on Flying Goose

*Trip Report: *

Pulled into Sunapee in time for the afternoon session.  I did one warm up run down Lynx, which was fast packed powder / frozen granular.  Met up with 2knees and Powhunter after the warm up run, they were running behind due to being pulled over on 91 and it sounds like the female cop had a thing for Steveo. :lol:

We went straight for the freshly seeded bumps on Flying Goose.  From the sounds of it reading reports on here they formed them on Friday, were skied in yesterday and then top dressed last night.  Outside of bumps on a powder day or spring skiing day, these were as good of bumps in shape, pattern and snow quality that you'll find....epic.

It had been a few years since I've spent a day skiing bumps with such rippers on bumps this good.  There's no substitute for skiing with great skiers in terms of pushing yourself.  We spent the afternoon on Goose and no where else.  From the first to the last run, they skied incredible.  It was also pretty cool to watch some of the local freestyle team.  They had a couple of airs set up and a couple of the kids were throwing back flips.  No air time for the AZ gang, but I honestly had no desire to huck myself.  100% content with just skiing bumps.

We did a bit of filming, well Pat and Steve-o did.  I'm guessing the footage I shot wouldn't pass as 'film' :lol:  It's kind of tough to keep a steady hand when your legs are trembling from skiing a line.  Hopefully there's some good footage as the bumps were just awesome and worth capturing.

Great day and right call on where to ski.  I couldn't imagine finding better bumps today. Looking forward to getting out again with some AZers, I had a blast.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 4, 2009)

Glad to hear the bumps were good for you guys.  Looking forward to the video.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 4, 2009)

Too bad ya couldnt join us Chris..Talk about being in the right place at the right time!!!   Best bump skiing all year (so far) !! real nice skiing with ya Deadheadskier!!!   Hope to rip it with ya in the future!!!! Totally spent here....gotta zzzzzz   more later


steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2009)

sick bumps today.  not much else to say other then it was great finally meeting DHS.  great skier and a cool guy.  always a trip skiing with steve.  

video is done now and i'll get it up on vimeo once its done publishing to my pc.  lots of shaky hands today (myself included) so i apologize for that.

Deadhead, i looked everywhere for the cd you gave me but i must've left it in steve's jeep.  that song was pretty damn good so i'm a bit bummed.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## powbmps (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice turns you guys!  Quite the audience on that run too.


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Met up with 2knees and Powhunter after the warm up run, they were running behind due to being pulled over on 91 and it sounds like the female cop had a thing for Steveo. :lol:



Steve-O has that effect on women... :lol:



deadheadskier said:


> We went straight for the freshly seeded bumps on Flying Goose.  From the sounds of it reading reports on here they formed them on Friday, were skied in yesterday and then top dressed last night.  Outside of bumps on a powder day or spring skiing day, these were as good of bumps in shape, pattern and snow quality that you'll find....epic.
> 
> It had been a few years since I've spent a day skiing bumps with such rippers on bumps this good.  There's no substitute for skiing with great skiers in terms of pushing yourself.  We spent the afternoon on Goose and no where else.  From the first to the last run, they skied incredible.  It was also pretty cool to watch some of the local freestyle team.  They had a couple of airs set up and a couple of the kids were throwing back flips.  No air time for the AZ gang, but I honestly had no desire to huck myself.  100% content with just skiing bumps.
> 
> ...



Glad you got out and became a CLIT for a day with Pat and Steve.  Great report. Sounds like it was a blast.



powhunter said:


> Too bad ya couldnt join us Chris..Talk about being in the right place at the right time!!!   Best bump skiing all year (so far) !! real nice skiing with ya Deadheadskier!!!   Hope to rip it with ya in the future!!!! Totally spent here....gotta zzzzzz   more later



Nice! And we've skied some good bumps so far this year too. Glad to hear Sunapee delivered. It's back on my radar now.



2knees said:


>



Cripes! I can almost take your guys' pulse watching that! :-? 

 :razz:

And Grateful Dead? Jeez, how did I guess that one? :razz:

Seriously great video. And DHS?! WE HAVE A RIPPER! Nice skiing. You need some clown poles though. :lol:

No AZ vid is complete without a spectacular powhunter wreck. Nice job!

Pat - some nice extension and taller skiing there. Great job as usual. The camera takes some nice footage.

Congrats on a rad day, guys!


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Pat - some nice extension and taller skiing there.



Wow. I took another look. Ripping at 2:14 - 2:35. Based on the casual observation from this bump skiing hack job, that's some of the most technically "correct" mogul skiing I've ever seen from you and I've seen you ski a lot. Especially as you go by in that frame. Some of the best extension you've ever done. Nice and tall.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2009)

Do clown poles help with mogul back?  If so, I will buy some tomorrow. I feel about 96  :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool video.  Muted the volume before the video even started knowing that a day involving powhunter, DHS, and 2knees is not going to be complete without some shitty jam band soundtrack. 

By the way, DHS:  You always make it sound like you an awful bump skier on the forums.  From that video I can see that it is simply not true!  I'm definitely dragging your ass down to Sundown with me now so you can kick the ass of the CLITS in the comp.  Northern New England woods skiers represent!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2009)

....I wouldn't say awful, just modest.  We'll so how the schedule shapes up towards the race.  It would be fun to hang with some of the other crew of CLITS bumpers.  Both Pat and Steve-o are a good bit faster than I, so I'd have to work quite a bit on that to be in contention....never mind the air scoring.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 5, 2009)

GREAT skiing GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You guys made it look textbook  . 

Altho bump skiing is now in my rearview mirror, i really appreciate talent when i see it !!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Cool video.  Muted the volume before the video even started knowing that a day involving powhunter, DHS, and 2knees is not going to be complete without some shitty jam band soundtrack.
> 
> By the way, DHS:  You always make it sound like you an awful bump skier on the forums.  From that video I can see that it is simply not true!  I'm definitely dragging your ass down to Sundown with me now so you can kick the ass of the CLITS in the comp.  Northern New England woods skiers represent!



if either of you want to come up the night before, i'm sure i can put you up for the night.  i do have two little kids that like to get up early but the offer is out there.


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

awf170 said:


> By the way, DHS:  You always make it sound like you an awful bump skier on the forums.  From that video I can see that it is simply not true!





deadheadskier said:


> ....I wouldn't say awful, just modest.



Modesty is a good trait and ironically all the best skiers I've skied with on this board all have that in common. Interesting, ain't it?

DHS - your skiing seems to be about control. Fluid and very stable. Nice stuff. I wasn't surprised to see your talent though. I just had a feeling you could rip.



2knees said:


> if either of you want to come up the night before, i'm sure i can put you up for the night.  i do have two little kids that like to get up early but the offer is out there.



At least for the spring comp on Gunbarrel. I really hope we have a good AZ turn-out with the top notch bumpers in attendance for that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2009)

I appreciate the offer Pat.  Unfortunately, I just checked the calender and I had promised to take the lady up to Burlington that Saturday night for a Nate Wilson show at Higher Ground.  I hope the snow is good in the Northern Greens as I'll be skiing that Saturday and Sunday at either Smuggs, MRG or Stowe.

I'm definitely going to shoot for keeping that March weekend clear, which sound to be the better competition on Gunbarrel.    

What day is the March comp so I can mark it on the calender now.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> DHS - your skiing seems to be about control. Fluid and very stable. Nice stuff. I wasn't surprised to see your talent though. I just had a feeling you could rip.



Deadhead was real smooth to watch.  he does a much better job keeping those hands out there and quiet then myself and alot of other people i've skied with.  he was carrying a good amount of speed too.  it doesnt always translate to the videos but it sure looks and seems faster in person.  I think the one thing that held all 3 of us back was the somewhat sweeping nature of the troughs.  Dont get me wrong, they were excellent but the most direct line didnt appear until after the last kicker.  you can watch it in the vid and see myself and steve hit that one.  it was a real speed shot.


oh and dh, i had a nice 3 minute clip of the inside of your pocket when you had the camera and then a 27 minute clip of the inside of my pocket.  on the bus, back to the car.   We forgot to shut it off.  :lol:


does a mod want to throw up the vid icon?  give sunapee some extra love for all their hard work.


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

2knees said:


> does a mod want to throw up the vid icon?  give sunapee some extra love for all their hard work.



Done.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Done.



thanks.  

I was really thinking about this yesterday.  when snow conditions blow like they generally do now, what is left for entertainment other then a good seeded run?  nothing is going to bump up with the concrete hardpack prevelant throughout new england right now.  tree skiing is iffy at best and while i respect those who enjoy bombing groomers and hucking in parks, all areas have those in abundance.  Setting up one run isnt that difficult and really gives you something interesting to ski on.  I'll be accused of only liking seeded runs and other nonsense, which couldnt be further from the truth, but more areas should do this, especially when conditions are lean.  my two cents.


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

2knees said:


> thanks.
> 
> I was really thinking about this yesterday.  when snow conditions blow like they generally do now, what is left for entertainment other then a good seeded run?  nothing is going to bump up with the concrete hardpack prevelant throughout new england right now.  tree skiing is iffy at best and while i respect those who enjoy bombing groomers and hucking in parks, all areas have those in abundance.  Setting up one run isnt that difficult and really gives you something interesting to ski on.  I'll be accused of only liking seeded runs and other nonsense, which couldnt be further from the truth, but more areas should do this, especially when conditions are lean.  my two cents.



Seeded bump runs are for posers.

:razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2009)

For some reason, I thought your camera was like my cell phone and would shut off when I flipped the viewing window closed. :lol:   I admitted to being slightly computarded and delivered


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

BTW, Pat or Steve - how does that run compare to Gunbarrel in terms of length and pitch?


----------



## powhunter (Jan 5, 2009)

Very similar....Cant wait to see what GB looks like after its bumped up!! Still reeling from yesterday!!   What an awesome day with some awesome skiers!  

steveo


----------



## powbmps (Jan 5, 2009)

The bumps sucked today.  Little bit of ice last night made them rock hard.  A TR would be titled "You should have been here yesterday."  WTF!

Here's a photo:







I was owned on Chipmunk :dunce:.  Threw a shoe and before I could blink I was smacking my head into the next ice mound.  Glad I was wearing my helmet.  Threw a shoe?  I'm such a homo.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Chris.  Near the end of the day I was thinking about how happy I was to ski them on Sunday as the next day wouldn't be as good.  I didn't think they'd be as bad as what you experienced though.  

How quick is Sunapee to top dress after a bit of an ice event?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 5, 2009)

that looks a lot more fun than what i did in the office today.  great stuff gents.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2009)

powbmps said:


> The bumps sucked today.  Little bit of ice last night made them rock hard.  A TR would be titled "You should have been here yesterday."  WTF!
> 
> Here's a photo:
> 
> ...




threw a shoe???  

sorry to hear about the ice.  we had a nice glaze on the driveway and such this morning but nothing major.  heard killington was a mess today though.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 5, 2009)

powbmps said:


> The bumps sucked today.  Little bit of ice last night made them rock hard.  A TR would be titled "You should have been here yesterday."  WTF!
> 
> Here's a photo:
> 
> ...



wow ya mean they have another trail besides flying goose???


----------



## powbmps (Jan 5, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Sorry to hear that Chris.  Near the end of the day I was thinking about how happy I was to ski them on Sunday as the next day wouldn't be as good.  I didn't think they'd be as bad as what you experienced though.
> 
> How quick is Sunapee to top dress after a bit of an ice event?



Not quick (if last year was any indication), but they are calling for 8" or so of natural Wed. into Thu.  Too bad I'm going to be in Kansas for a sales meeting.  Crossing my fingers for a flight cancellation on Wed :razz:.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 5, 2009)

powhunter said:


> wow ya mean they have another trail besides flying goose???



There's a short section on Chipmunk that they seed.  Typically it is a great place for beginners to get into the bumps.    

Eventually they will have bumps on Liftline, which is between Chipmunk and Flying Goose in pitch and length.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 5, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> *Date(s) Skied: * 1-4-2008
> 
> *Resort or Ski Area: * Sunapee
> 
> ...



Actually I believe she was scoping out 2knees windpants...So I see the mass cop and see im doing 70 or so....didnt do a break job or anything then about  a1/4 mile later she lights me up

officer: do you know why  I pulled you over

steve: um you think our skis are rad?

Officer: I clocked  you at 75 before you got to me....and you continued without slowig down with total disregard for the law  (she must have seen smokey and the bandit too many times)

steve  im sorry I must have spaced out just talking skiing with my bro


Takes info back to her cruiser

comes back with a warning =woo hoo!!!!!


steveo


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 5, 2009)

DHS is an awesome skeir and fun to ride with!  His only problem is he can't grind rails!  Ask him about the boat last year!


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

powhunter said:


> steve: um you think our skis are rad?



Please tell me this really happened. If so, that's the funniest thing I've read on here in a looong time. :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2009)

Danaxxmiller said:


> DHS is an awesome skeir and fun to ride with!  His only problem is he can't grind rails!  Ask him about the boat last year!



the man speaks the truth, I definitely can't grind very well.


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 5, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> the man speaks the truth, I definitely can't grind very well.



Neither can I but it was fun to try until I almost ate the tips of my ski for a meal!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 6, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Actually I believe she was scoping out 2knees windpants...So I see the mass cop and see im doing 70 or so....didnt do a break job or anything then about  a1/4 mile later she lights me up
> 
> officer: do you know why  I pulled you over
> 
> ...



Good job Steveo.:lol:

I guess woman can't resist a guy in windpants:razz:


----------

